# Impossible de restaurer



## iphone_75 (10 Mars 2014)

Salut à tous et merci de votre aide 

 un pote m'a prêté son iPhone 4S en 7.0.2 pr qq mois avant de partir en voyage.

Il était chez Orange, moi je suis chez Free, donc  il va falloir que je le désimlocke apparemment, mais pas sûr d'après ce que j'ai lu ici et là, enfin bref 

Je voudrais le jailbreaker (evasi0n7) pour pouvoir tout sauvegarder (contacts, notes, ....)

  Mais je dois d'abord faire une restauration dans iTunes, le seul hic c'est que à chaque que je fais "Restaurer l'iPhone"  j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit : 

*"Localiser mon iPhone  doit être désactivé pour restaurer « iPhone de "nom de l'ancien propriétaire".» 
  Avant de restaurer votre iPhone, accédez à ses réglages iCloud, pour désactiver Localiser mon iPhone.*

  Je ne peux donc rien faire, je suis bloqué, d'autant que j'ai essayé de passer evasi0n7,mais la manip ne va pas jusqu'au bout ! 
  J'ai le logo evasi0n7, mais je n'arrive pas jusqu'au reboot avec l'affichage du gros logo E et ensuite avec l'appli Cydia d'installée.

  Comment puis-je faire d'autant que je n'ai plus de contacts avec l'ancien proprio de l'iPhone pour l'instant? 

  Merci à tous


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2014)

Et pourquoi tu refais un second message ?

Jailbreak iPhone 4S et retour en arrière - Forum Mac

Tu as eu toutes les informations, tant que cet iPhone n'est pas désimlocké, tu resteras à la rue avec n'importe quelle carte SIM. C'est à ton pote qui possède un abonnement chez Orange de donner le n° IMEI, pour que la procédure soit lancée. Après, la restauration n'est pas obligatoire, mais conseillée.


----------



## iphone_75 (11 Mars 2014)

Ooops ! Sorry, je pensais avoir continué mon premier post à vrai dire.
Et donc sans IMEI pas de restauration possible ! 
Oui mais comme il m'a pas laissé sa puce, je l'ai dans le ... alors ! Ah meeerde !
Et sinon, impossible de bloquer "Localiser mon iPhone ?" ou l'accès à "iCloud" ? De sorte à laisser s'opérer, à laisser "passer" une nouvelle restauration ? 
Je pose certainement des questions cons, mais, désolé, je m'y connais pas.


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2014)

istef75 a dit:


> Ooops ! Sorry, je pensais avoir continué mon premier post à vrai dire.
> Et donc sans IMEI pas de restauration possible !
> Oui mais comme il m'a pas laissé sa puce, je l'ai dans le ... alors ! Ah meeerde !
> Et sinon, impossible de bloquer "Localiser mon iPhone ?" ou l'accès à "iCloud" ? De sorte à laisser s'opérer, à laisser "passer" une nouvelle restauration ?
> Je pose certainement des questions cons, mais, désolé, je m'y connais pas.



Tu ne peux rien faire, c'est le proprio de l'iPhone qui débloque la localisation avec ses identifiants Apple.

C'est pas clair cette histoire de prêt !


----------



## iphone_75 (11 Mars 2014)

Ah oui, ça tu l'as dit, pour pas être clair, c'est pas clair, ah ah ah ! 
C'est Apple, c'est ça, non ?!?
Comment il verrouille tout pr t'enchaîner à eux, c'est vraiment l'hallu !
Ouais ben je laisse tomber alors, ça m'a saoulé pr le coup, tant pis !

Je reste avec mon tel sous Android, au-moins, qd je veux faire un truc dessus, j'y arrive !

Merci qd même lézamis


----------

